# Partition Introuvable après avoir effacé Windows 10



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

Voilà, j'avais W10 d'installer sur mon mac book et j'ai voulu l'effacer afin de pouvoir recommencer et l'agrandir, seulement maintenant, je me retrouve sans possibilité de l'installer et surtout je n'ai plus la capacité réservé à W10, elle est juste introuvable !

Voilà ce que j'ai avec le TERMINAL :

*MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Sans titre              186.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre             +186.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02

                                Unlocked Encrypted*

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci d'avance, car je suis désespéré je n'arrive à rien.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour *Flo
*


Flo1988 a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?



Oui.

La suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* signifie que les blocs correspondants du disque ont été virés au statut de *free_space* : espace libre > non géré par un système de fichiers définissant un volume > et non recelé dans le conteneur logique d'une partition recensée dans la table de partition du disque.

Cet espace libre se situe en-dessous de l'actuelle partition *disk0s3* = *Recovery HD*.

Pour récupérer cet espace libre à la partition *disk0s2* (sur laquelle est greffé un *CoreStorage Chiffré* qui exporte un *Volume Logique disk1*) > il faut passer dans le «Terminal» la commande spécialisée suivante (fais-en un copier-coller direct dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» et exécute-la) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02 0b
```


cette commande appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* > avec la spécification *coreStorage* > le verbe spécialisé *resizeStack* (redimensionner la pile des disques virtuels du système de stockage *CoreStorage*) > l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* > et la mention de taille *0b* (= *0*_*b*yte qui se comprend ainsi : "_n'exempter aucun byte d'espace libre disponible de cette récupération_").

en conséquence > l'intégrité du *système de fichiers JHFS+* du volume terminal *Sans titre* va être vérifiée > en cas de probation > le *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage* & le *Physical Volume* qui est son magasin de stockage & la partition-disque *disk02* & le *système de fichiers JHFS+* => vont être étirés pour inclure les quelques *65 Go* d'espace libre de queue du disque.

La partition de récupération *Recovery HD disk0s3*  qui fait obstacle entre la partition bénéficiaire *Sans titre disk0s2* et la bande d'espace libre de queue du disque > va être *clonée* dans un premier temps en queue de disque > son original *supprimé* > ce qui fait que la bande d'espace libre > désormais au contact direct de la limite basse de la partition *disk0s2* > pourra sans obtacle être récupérée à cette partition. Il arrive qu'un indice de ce procédé de clonage s'avère > au fait que la *Recovery HD* en fin d'opération soit identifiée comme une *disk0s4* (au lieu de *disk0s3*) > càd. l'identifiant du clone. Un re-démarrage rectifie ce numérotage à *disk0s3*.
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si cette opération de re-dimensionnement a réussi [plusieurs facteurs peuvent faire avorter cette opération sophistiquée].


----------



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse DarkOrange.

J'ai donc suivi ce que tu as dit et cela m'a mit ça :

*MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02 0b

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02

Started CoreStorage operation

Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack

Growing Logical-Physical volume stack

Verifying file system

Using live mode

Performing live verification

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

Illegal name

Checking multi-linked files

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

Checking volume bitmap

Checking volume information

The volume Sans titre was found corrupt and needs to be repaired

File system check exit code is 8

Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed

MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ 

*
Ensuite j'ai essayé de nouveau la commande que tu m'a donné et cela m'a mit :

*MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02 0b

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02

Started CoreStorage operation

Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack

Error: -69711: This operation couldn't proceed because the target's boot helper was mounted; you may want to try again*


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

La commande a avorté parce que le *système de fichiers JHFS+* du volume terminal *Sans titre* (qui monte sur le *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*) comporte des erreurs. Il faut donc les réparer.

Pour cela > il n'est pas possible de le faire depuis l'OS du volume *Sans titre* démarré > car il faut démonter le volume en question pour pouvoir réparer le système de fichiers qui le gère. Ce qui est impossible si on est démarré dessus.

----------

Donc tu re-démarres les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées ensemble à partir de l'écran noir jusqu'à la   --> c'est le démarrage sur le système auxiliaire *Recovery OS*.

Dans la fenêtre des *4 Utilitaires* > tu lances l'«Utilitaire de Disque».


Le volume *Sans titre* doit être affiché en grisé > car verrouillé par le chiffrement «FileVault» il est non monté. Tu le sélectionnes > menu *Fichier* de l'utilitaire > sous-menu : *Déverrouiller* > ton mot-de-passe de session dans la panneau qui le demande => le volume déverrouillé doit être affiché remonté (noir plein).

Tu sélectionnes ce volume *Sans titre* remonté > tu fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer le système de fichiers. Si tu obtiens à la fin un : "*le volume Sans titre paraît en bon état*" > c'est bon > tu peux re-démarrer normalement et ouvrir ta session habituelle.

À ce moment-là > tu repasses dans le «Terminal» la commande que j'avais donnée et tu dis si ça a marché.


----------



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

PARFAIT ! Ca a marché !

Merci infiniment pour ton aide.

Voilà donc ce que ça m'affiche une fois la commande repasser :

*Last login: Tue Jul 18 15:23:57 on console

MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02 0b

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02

Started CoreStorage operation

Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack

Growing Logical-Physical volume stack

Verifying file system

Using live mode

Performing live verification

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking catalog file

Checking multi-linked files

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

Checking volume bitmap

Checking volume information

The volume Sans titre appears to be OK

File system check exit code is 0

Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 186 371 203 072 to 250 140 434 432 bytes

Copying booter

Growing disk partition

Modifying partition map

Growing Core Storage data structures

Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures

Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 250 140 434 432 bytes

Growing Logical Volume

Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures

Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 778 225 152 bytes

Growing file system

Finished CoreStorage operation

MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ 
*
Une dernière chose, qu'elle est donc la bonne manière de supprimer sa partition BootCamp W10 sans perdre le volume utilisé ?

Merci encore pour ton aide, je n'y serait jamais arrivé sans toi.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2017)

Pour supprimer proprement une partition BootCamp, le mieux est de passer par l'assistant BootCamp qui se chargera des commandes de redimensionnement que Macomaniac t'a fait realiser toi-même.

Mais dans ton cas, compte tenu des erreurs qui ont nécessité que tu redémarres sur la partition Recovery pour les corriger, je pense qu'Assistant BootCamp aurait échoué dans cette opération.


----------



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

Entendu, j'essaierai comme ça la prochaine fois, encore merci.

Super forum d'aide pour les utilisateur MAC que l'on m'a conseillé.

Merci à tous pour votre réactivité et votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Par curiosité, *Flo*, maintenant que l'opération a réussi, passe une commande informative :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le retour.

(pour bien faire, avant de faire ton coller, presse le bouton *⌹*  - 4è avant la fin à droite - dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Code* > fais ton coller dans la fenêtre *Code* > *Insérer*. Ainsi l'affichage sera fenêtré bien proprement sans prendre une place démesurée sur la page)

- sinon, en ce qui concerne ta question, même chose que *r e m y* sur le principe de la suppression d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

```
Last login: Tue Jul 18 15:24:43 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Sans titre              250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre             +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$
```

Voilà ce que ça me donne, ça te semble bon ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Alors j'attire ton aimable attention sur la ligne suivante :

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```

pour te demander si quelque chose ne te frappe pas ?

(sinon aucun problème : la récupération d'espace s'est bien effectuée.)


----------



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

C'est l'espace de sauvegarde de mon mac ?

Où un disk virtuel qui ne devrait pas existé ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Oui : c'est bien la partition de récupération.

Bon : ce qui devrait te frapper est qu'au lieu d'être numérotée *disk0s3* (*s*lice ou tranche logique n°*3* du disque *0* ou premier disque) > elle est numérotée *disk0s4* (tranche n°*4*).

Un esprit rationnel va se demander : comment est-ce possible > puisqu'il n'y a pas de tranche n°*3* (le noyau de l'OS ou *kernel* charge les partitions selon leur rang dans la table de partition et leur affecte des n° de tranches en rapport).

Hé ! il y avait bien une *disk0s3* au départ (lorsque tu as re-démarré du mode *Recovery* sur ton OS) --> c'était la partition *Recovery HD* originelle. Mais ensuite > l'utilitaire *diskutil* est intervenu et... il a *cloné* cette *Recovery HD disk0s3* en queue de disque > ce qui a donné une partition doublon identifiée par le *kernel* comme une *disk0s4*. Ensuite > *diskutil* a supprimé la partition originale *disk0s3* > de manière à ce que la récupération d'espace libre s'effectue sans obtacle...

...et ? - si le *kernel* s'est bien mis à jour de cette suppression de la *disk0s3* > il n'a pas procédé à une re-numérotation des partitions > en laissant à la *Recovery HD* clone l'identifiant d'appareil *disk0s4*.

Amuse-toi à re-démarrer ton Mac un coup > puis ta session ré-ouverte à repasser un :

```
diskutil ist
```
 pour poster ici le retour. À tous les coups la *Recovery HD* sera désormais *disk0s3* (parce que le *kernel* se sera avisé qu'elle est bien au rang n°*3* désormais).

=> l'identification d'appareil actuelle *disk0s4* > est la *preuve suffisante* qu'un clonage de la *Recovery HD* est bien intervenu > suivi d'une suppression de la *Recovery HD* originelle > pour permettre la récupération de l'espace libre.


----------



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

```
Last login: Tue Jul 18 16:08:19 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Sans titre              250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre             +249.8 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 4C2C7901-DF31-4B5D-9EEE-6C3633C31B02
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-de-Flo:~ FLO$
```

Voilà ! Effectivement tu as raison, le *Recovery HD* et bien repassé en *disk0s3*.

Maintenant tout est OK?

Encore un grand merci pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2017)

Il n'y a aucun problème pratiquement parlant. Tout est en ordre.

Je me suis amusé à inventer un problème théorique > qui éclaire la façon dont procède l'utilitaire *diskutil*.


----------



## Flo1988 (18 Juillet 2017)

D'accord. Un dernier GRAND merci !

J'espère que la prochaine fois tout marchera sans embûches .


----------



## chpizz (31 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un problème similaire, j'ai supprimé window via Boot Camp mais j'ai pas du m'y prendre correctement. Résultat mon mac est passé de 120go à 75go. Pouvez vous m'aider ? dois je formater le mac ?

Last login: Mon Jul 31 16:19:17 on console

pc8:~ cyriltrinel$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


pc8:~ cyriltrinel$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

pc8:~ cyriltrinel$


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2017)

Salut *chpizz
*
La commande *diskutil list* retourne une taille de *120,5 Go*  pour la partition *disk0s2* sur laquelle monte le volume *Macintosh HD*. A priori > il n'y a donc aucun problème de perte de taille pour cette partition.

=> qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que tu n'as plus que *75 Go* d'espace disponible dans ce volume ?


----------



## chpizz (31 Juillet 2017)

et bien quand tu clic sur la pomme / a propos / stockage il était écrit xGO utilisé sur 75go.


----------



## chpizz (31 Juillet 2017)

enfin c'était vrai il doit y avoir 15mn maintenant c'est écrit 120 o lieu de 75 je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait. mais bon tout à l'air d'ère rentré dans l'ordre non ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2017)

Est-ce que tu peux poster ici une capture du panneau *Stockage* > histoire de vérifier son affichage ?


----------



## chpizz (31 Juillet 2017)

voilà


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2017)

Les informations du panneau *Stockage* montrent que ton volume est bien évalué à une taille de *120,47 Go* > dont *80,63 Go* d'espace libre.

=> RAS. Aucun problème en vue.


----------

